# Hunting lease



## Lori64

Does anyone have any experience with hunting leases? Either side. Curious about how it worked out.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis

What is your question? Pretty familiar with southeast area if that helps.


----------



## 1911_Marine

Lori64 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with hunting leases? Either side. Curious about how it worked out.


I hunt almost exclusively on lease land in south Florida. I say almost because we hunt duck on public land. The lease is great as there are tenants with their respective camps throughout an all with swamp buggies. Having tenants allows more land and keeps the price down. Do you have a specific question?


----------



## Lori64

I guess that wasn't much of a question, was it? Sorry.
A leasing agent approached us about leasing our farm for hunting. We won't know the people who will be leasing it until after the paperwork is signed. He tells us people who lease are respectful. I'm not convinced but I don't know. We spent several years intercepting ATV riders who were destroying the farm. We've never not allowed hunting but you have to do it on foot. He says if you don't allow them to use an ATV to at least get the deer out, it'll limit who would be interested in leasing. I get that but we aren't talking about overly difficult drags. It's hilly but not in the mountains. The money will help pay some property taxes and that will be nice but I'm not sure if the headaches will be worth it. What does someone who leases expect for their money and what does the land owner have to just put up with? I'm trying to weigh the options. Husband isn't having much of an issue with this but I'm in the woods more than he is if you don't count his time cutting firewood.
This is a first for us. Evidently, it's getting more popular. We've never charged people to hunt and some worked out, some didn't but we could control who was where and when.
I guess I was hoping some of you guys would toss some discussion out there so I could see where the various parties are coming from. i.e. I leased from these people and this is why I didn't go back.


----------



## TimB

I haven't been in a club (lease) in over 10 yrs. but make them very aware of what you DO NOT WANT them to do. We had to kick 2 members out of our club for continually driving through the middle of the fields (one thing the owner did not want done). He also wanted no permanent stands built in the trees or trees cut down.
The property wasn't gated but we secured permission to gate it (and gave the owner a key of course) to keep unwanted people out.
Other than the 2 we had to kick out, everyone abided by the rules and we got along great with the owner for the 14 yrs. we had the lease.
If you do like to go in the woods or for your husband to cut wood, maybe there is a section you could designate off-limits for your personal use?


----------



## brightstar

We lease about 100 acres to hunt. We pay $75/month and in exchange we are the only ones allowed to hunt and can post it (private property signs etc). We maintain the land, clean up after ourselves, use non permanent stands, and are allowed to bring atv in to bring out kills. Works well for both bc owner knows property being kept up and we get sole hunting/use rights.


----------



## PopPop

Lori64 said:


> I guess that wasn't much of a question, was it? Sorry.
> A leasing agent approached us about leasing our farm for hunting. We won't know the people who will be leasing it until after the paperwork is signed. He tells us people who lease are respectful. I'm not convinced but I don't know. We spent several years intercepting ATV riders who were destroying the farm. We've never not allowed hunting but you have to do it on foot. He says if you don't allow them to use an ATV to at least get the deer out, it'll limit who would be interested in leasing. I get that but we aren't talking about overly difficult drags. It's hilly but not in the mountains. The money will help pay some property taxes and that will be nice but I'm not sure if the headaches will be worth it. What does someone who leases expect for their money and what does the land owner have to just put up with? I'm trying to weigh the options. Husband isn't having much of an issue with this but I'm in the woods more than he is if you don't count his time cutting firewood.
> This is a first for us. Evidently, it's getting more popular. We've never charged people to hunt and some worked out, some didn't but we could control who was where and when.
> I guess I was hoping some of you guys would toss some discussion out there so I could see where the various parties are coming from. i.e. I leased from these people and this is why I didn't go back.


From the issues you have raised, I am absolutely certain that you will not be happy leasing your property to hunters.
These types of arrangements are best suited for absentee landowners or landowners who have little use for their land.
Do not do it.


----------



## redhorse

I have never leased our ground, but I will say the neighbor leased his. We had issues with the people that leased it coming over on our land, even though ours was posted and he has shown them the property lines. They also left garbage in the woods. I was not a happy camper.


----------



## airdrop

http://extension.missouri.edu/p/G9420 read this site and look at the samples of leases or permits.
http://extension.missouri.edu/explorepdf/agguides/wildlife/g09420apdx.pdf

In Oklahoma the law says you can't lease but you can give premission to hunt and I'd go with this as it keeps you legally more in control, so if they are not being good boys you can kick them off ( if they violate the terms of the permit). It sounds like they will be running a hunter outfiting type operation an a lease gives them to much power in my opinon. After I kicked the guy off my mom's place I went thru this process an this is the way I did it.Oh an I'd set the time of hunt to season set by the state only with time for scouting built in. 
Check your PM to


----------



## airdrop

*Mmmm*



redhorse said:


> I have never leased our ground, but I will say the neighbor leased his. We had issues with the people that leased it coming over on our land, even though ours was posted and he has shown them the property lines. They also left garbage in the woods. I was not a happy camper.


I'd tell the neighbor to pass it along that if you find them on your place theyll be talking to the the sheriff or gamewarden.


----------



## Lori64

I agree that leases give them a lot of power. I'm afraid I'll try to head that power off in arrogance and it will not work out well for us.


----------



## Lori64

We have gotten that under control. Neighbors were leasing their land and including ours in their lease. It wasn't officially in any paperwork or anything like that but they would tell people they could hunt on our place.


----------



## TheLazyL

Lori64 said:


> ...A leasing agent approached us about leasing our farm for hunting....


For how many years are they asking on the lease?

If they are asking 1 or 2 years and you have it in the lease what you do and do not want, I'd lease it. If they kept up their end of the bargain then I'd consider signing an extension.

If they want a 100 year lease and nothing in writing, I don't care how much they are willing to pay, they can go take a flying leap.


----------



## Lori64

Just 1 year. I've agreed to try it for 1 year.

I thought a hunting lease was just to say that the hunter got to hunt at that location and the landowner agreed not to lease to anyone else. Silly me. I'm pretty sure husband thought that too. We are not supposed to be doing anything outside of farming and cutting firewood. I asked about our being able to hunt and he said we can't hunt. I said we're done here then. I'm not giving up my own right to hunt. I'm not going to NOT let the grandkids squirrel hunt. And if I want deer in the freezer, I have the farm, I'm not hunting elsewhere. I don't want the trophy deer. I'm over that. I want freezer meat and antlers don't make soup. So we can hunt doe now. Aww, isn't that generous?

We had a few guys come here to bow hunt for several years (no fees). When they were out there, I avoided the woods so they could hunt. That isn't a problem. They didn't expect us to not be out there otherwise though or not hunt during gun season. When they got a deer, they'd call us if they needed a hand and we would take the gator out to help. We even had a place for them to skin and quarter it. Just pointing put that we like hunters who are respectful. Maybe I'm making too much of this, maybe not.

At any rate, I'm not changing my habits. If there's a problem with that, they'll just have to go elsewhere. I'm not going to let others hunt but I won't sign that I can't.


----------



## Bathouse

Lori64 said:


> A leasing agent approached us about leasing our farm for hunting.


I would absolutely stay away from this. If you lease to hunters, you should meet them face-to-face and make your own terms. Having an agent takes the control away from you and makes it more expensive to hunters (clients).

I'd suggest a slow approach to leasing. Mention it to friends, family and neighbors. Maybe post an add at the local feed store. If you make your land available to a few select people you can charge more and have less impact on your land. A leasing agent will get as many hunters as possible to increase profits (and make a nightmare for you..).


----------



## andrewsc

Bathouse said:


> I would absolutely stay away from this. If you lease to hunters, you should meet them face-to-face and make your own terms. Having an agent takes the control away from you and makes it more expensive to hunters (clients).
> 
> I'd suggest a slow approach to leasing. Mention it to friends, family and neighbors. Maybe post an add at the local feed store. If you make your land available to a few select people you can charge more and have less impact on your land. A leasing agent will get as many hunters as possible to increase profits (and make a nightmare for you..).


only lease to people you have personaly talked to and get references if you can(people you go to church with and such) never use an agent .


----------



## weedygarden

*Sounds like a set up!*

I'll bet that the people who want to do the lease are people whom you have previously run off your property.

If people have to use some obtuse strategy, trust your gut. Something IS rotten in Denmark with this deal.

Maybe this is different, but I have relatives that have a pheasant hunting business. People pay them per day and hunt with my relatives. Rules are laid out before they reach the farm location. The rules actually hang on the bathroom mirror, but you know, some people don't read. Hunting is done together, no rogue tearing up places they have no need to be. No going off on your own crazy hunt. It has become the bread and butter for many South Dakotans. Owners usually have lodging and provide good home cooked meals at noon in the country.

If you have land and could profit from having people pay you to hunt there, you might consider a different format, such as this.

I would never agree to anything without full knowledge. They are trying to play you! They shouldn't have to hide anything.


----------



## Lori64

Without the agent, I wouldn't lease at all. As in, unless friends or one of the neighbors stops and asks, there wouldn't be anyone hunting. I'm not really interested in actively looking for someone to lease hunt. We will eventually meet these people and there is a limited number of them. They will be from out of state. There isn't anyone around here who can or would pay to hunt.

The pheasant hunting deal is a little different because you aren't offering the exclusive rights. They show up to hunt on a day and pay either by the day or by the birds depending on the setup. We used to guide some for a friend of ours who has that business.

We'll give it a year, if it doesn't work out for one reason or another, we won't renew the lease and we'll get back to normal. I'm trying to understand who leases to deer hunt. I'm thinking it may just be more and more people don't have much choice since it's becoming more popular.


----------



## millertimedoneright

I am on a hunting lease and the land owner makes the rules...no trash, no cutting trees, etc...if the leasing agent doesn't allow u to make your own rules find a new one


----------



## txcatlady

Our lease is with a cousin who died after a tree fell on her truck. All rules were outlined in the exclusive lease. Her hubby is continuing to lease to us. Cows are pulled out for deer season. We are to respect the land, kill mature deer only, any hogs, ducks alligators, fish etc under TX laws. Lease is pricey but a good location. Don't get to hunt much as it is 45 minute drive from my house but is on the river. This year we have killed 7 hogs and I got a mature 17 1/2 buck. Always get everything in writing. It took us a few meeting to finalize everything. She was an attorney.


----------



## weedygarden

txcatlady said:


> Our lease is with a cousin who died after a tree fell on her truck. All rules were outlined in the exclusive lease. Her hubby is continuing to lease to us. Cows are pulled out for deer season. We are to respect the land, kill mature deer only, any hogs, ducks alligators, fish etc under TX laws. Lease is pricey but a good location. Don't get to hunt much as it is 45 minute drive from my house but is on the river. This year we have killed 7 hogs and I got a mature 17 1/2 buck. Always get everything in writing. It took us a few meeting to finalize everything. She was an attorney.


Those guidelines must be outlined in the lease or part of the lease agreement somehow.

The hogs must be wild or feral? When I was a kid, we would get a half a hog along with a quarter of beef and the 100 or so chickens each summer. The pork lasted a long time. I wonder how much meat you get per hog, how you process it and how you use that much?


----------



## millertimedoneright

You can get anywhere from a few pounds to well over a hundred pounds depending on the size of the hog


----------



## txcatlady

We don't really process these. They are too big, too warm to hang them etc. grandson got his first pig this year about 2 miles from lease. 350 pounds. I never killed one with a head that size! They are feral. We used to eat the smaller ones under 100 pounds and I didn't can those. Just roasted and ate. Outstanding meat and free. They are overwhelming around here and tearing everything up. I havent killed one in my yard now for about a year now. They come out after midnight here due to the hunting pressure between me and my husband. My favorite season is year round hog hunting! I only killed one at the lease but was not in any hurry to chase him back in the brush to pick him up. Not by myself or in the dark! Too old to go running from a pig. My son in law has tried to teach me how to dodge and grab by back legs. Not interested!


----------



## Cast-Iron

I have not read all the responses to your query, but my family has leased out land for deer hunting for over 50 years now. So allow me to throw in my two cents for your consideration and or amusement. 

Hunting has grown into a significant income stream for many landowners here in central Texas. Our leases are made directly with the hunters who will hunt the properties (no middle men or agency contracts). In them we define the duration of the lease, what animal species and bag limits may be harvested, and the means hunters may use to harvest game animals (i.e. center fire rifle only; no archery or black powder). The lease also defines who will have access to the property under the lease agreement and requires any hunter or their family member/guest to sign a release form before entering camp. If they're injured somehow while on the property they agree to wholly indemnify us against any and all claims arising from their use and enjoyment of the lease. 

We have primitive ranch roads throughout most of these properties. One ton diesel crew cab trucks and wet conditions can wreak havoc on them. We require hunters to use walk or use ATVs/UTVs if conditions warrant. All motorized vehicles are to stay on existing roads and avoid operation in any manner which might damage these roads.

Here in Texas, the Parks and Wildlife Department and the local County Extension Agents will likely be a valuable resource for any first time lessors looking into leasing their property. I imagine many other states will have similar resources too.

The structure of hunting leases is only limited by your imagination. For season leases around here, prices average in the $1500 to $2000 per gun range. Ours hunters are usually allowed 1 buck and 2 or 3 antlerless deer each, 2 turkeys, and unlimited feral pigs. The annual deer census for our area dictates how many deer should be harvested to keep populations in check. The hunter density here rarely exceeds 1 gun per 75 to 100 acres, but that really depends on a number of factors, so your mileage may vary!

If you have any pointed questions, feel free to PM me and I'll do what I can to answer them for you. My advice is to take your time and get references. Experience has shown us that no references is a potential red flag. Those individuals usually get extra scrutiny and will have a much shorter "leash" for their inaugural season. We have had very few bad experiences over the years following this system and more often we get hunters who will renew their leases for many years. 

Good luck with your situation!


----------

